# Audi All wheel drive is still tops



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

This video is in German - but illustrates effectively the superior All wheel drive functionality over BMW - Lexus - Volvo - Nissan, etc.
NO Subaru - 
Enjoy:
http://video.google.com/videop...=audi

Jeff Simons


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

Hell YA! I have seen it before but its still a cool test.


----------

